# كل ما جمعته من كتب الاشري ashrae books



## sosodeep (25 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*ASHRAE BOOKS*​*أقدم لكم اليوم كل ما جمعته من كتب الاشري*​*أرجو أن تستفيدوا منها :*​​​*1- **ASHRAE 2008 SI*​*http://www.4shared.com/file/94907101/76e78e9d/ASHRAE_2008_SI.html*​​*2- *Ashrae 2008 IP​http://www.4shared.com/file/94669120/ad1feccf/Ashrae_2008_IP.html​​*3- *ASHRAE 2007.part1​http://www.4shared.com/file/94659147/2281a43a/ASHRAE_2007part1.html​*4- *ASHRAE 2007.part2​http://www.4shared.com/file/94664481/d4562ee5/ASHRAE_2007part2.html​*5- *ASHRAE 2007.part3​http://www.4shared.com/file/94664852/f1ebf876/ASHRAE_2007part3.html​
​*6- *ASHRAE R2006​http://www.4shared.com/file/94777958/f4752ea4/ASHRAE_R2006.html​​*7- *ASHRAE- F2005​http://www.4shared.com/file/94673308/c0ab1bc5/ASHRAE-_F2005.html​​*8- *ASHRAE 2004​http://www.4shared.com/file/94771326/74704f6e/ASHRAE_2004.html​​​​*9- *2000-2003 ASHRAE Handbook.part1​http://www.4shared.com/file/94727142/cb482833/2000-2003_ASHRAE_Handbookpart1.html​*10- *2000-2003 ASHRAE Handbook.part2​http://www.4shared.com/file/94867258/34165a20/2000-2003_ASHRAE_Handbookpart2.html​*11- *2000-2003 ASHRAE Handbook.part3​http://www.4shared.com/file/94744547/21de2e2e/2000-2003_ASHRAE_Handbookpart3.html​
​*12- *ASHRAE 97-2000 SI.part1​http://www.4shared.com/file/94767344/d42fffa8/ASHRAE_97-2000_SIpart1.html​*13- *ASHRAE 97-2000 SI.part2​http://www.4shared.com/file/94769875/648f042f/ASHRAE_97-2000_SIpart2.html​​*14- *ASHRAE 97-2000 IP.part1​http://www.4shared.com/file/94755397/15216204/ASHRAE_97-2000_IPpart1.html​*15- *ASHRAE 97-2000 IP.part2​http://www.4shared.com/file/94758763/60b7cad3/ASHRAE_97-2000_IPpart2.html​​*16- *ASHRAE 1996 HVAC SYSTEMS & EQUIPMENTS​http://www.4shared.com/file/94770186/35a714ef/ASHRAE_1996_HVAC_SYSTEMS__EQUIPMENTS.html​​
​كتب وشغلات تانية للأشري :​​*17- *ASHRAE course 2007 : Fundamentals of HVAC Systems​http://www.4shared.com/file/94669563/5773d0ad/_2__ashrae_course.html​​*18- *ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_90.1-2004_User_Manual​http://www.4shared.com/file/94105584/8f071220/ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_901-2004_User_Manual.html​​*19- *ASHRAE HOSPITAL 2003​​http://www.4shared.com/file/94681088/226d70ce/ASHRAE_HOSPITAL_2003.html​​*20- *ASHRAE Standard 62-1999 - Ventilation for Acceptable Indoor Air Quality​http://www.4shared.com/file/94103429/2ff0b3fc/ASHRAE_Standard_62-1999_-_Ventilation_for_Acceptable_Indoor_Air_Quality.html​​*21- *Standard_90.1-1999​http://www.4shared.com/file/94105654/38efd234/Standard_901-1999.html​​*22- *ASHRAE air control and quality synonymous concepts.pps​http://www.4shared.com/file/94103849/70b0ed1e/ASHRAE_air_control_and_quality_synonymous_concepts.html​​*23- *ASHRAE Article - Boiler Ventilation​http://www.4shared.com/file/94669183/cef955ff/ASHRAE_Article_-_Boiler_Ventilation.html​​*24- *cooling load steps​http://www.4shared.com/file/94651209/66a7da8f/cooling_load_steps.html​​*25- *ASHRAE_6b24..Building_Material_Problems_Caused_by_Condensation_at_an_Enclosed_Swimming_Pool_and_an_Enclosed​http://www.4shared.com/file/94651450/6681eadc/ASHRAE_6b24Building_Material_Problems_Caused_by_Condensation_at_an_Enclosed_Swimming_Pool_and_an_Enclosed_.html​​*26- *ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_90.1-2004_User_Manual​http://www.4shared.com/file/94105584/8f071220/ASHRAE_IESNA_Standard_901-2004_User_Manual.html​​القسم الخاص بالاحمال الحرارية من :​*27- *ASHRAE F 1981 C. Lood.rar​http://www.4shared.com/file/93695163/5d5b6e96/ASHRAE_F_1981_C_Lood.html​
​


----------



## muhannadsd (26 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود الجبار والله انك معلم وكبير


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مارس 2009)

very nice effort, Allah bless you


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مارس 2009)

please the Link number 17 not working, would you please try to upload it again. Thanks again


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله . أرجو إفادتي بكيفية تنزيل الكتب. ولكم جزيل الشكر . 
صباحي أسامة صباحي


----------



## masri99 (15 يونيو 2009)

ممكن مساعدة
احتاج كتاب ASHRAE Standard 90.1-2007
هو الكتاب الوحيد الغير متوفر


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## قحطان العابدي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أخواني الأعزاء هل ممكن الحصول على كتاب آشري 1981
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسه


----------



## خادم محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## هادي العاني (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا والله تستاهل ان تكون عضوا مميزا فعلا


----------



## سعد العادلى (16 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*
*©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*​


----------



## foursim (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## ahmed3000252 (13 مايو 2012)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات لاتها غير موجودة و شكرا


----------



## hany27 (22 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد_86 (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (28 يونيو 2012)

ارجو تحديث الواصلة


----------



## خبير الاردن (22 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssss


----------

